# Zeilenabstand einer JTextPane ändern



## milanwb (30. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist eher von simpler Natur (hoff ich)!
Und zwar benutze ich in meinem Chat Smilies. Einige sind allerdings größer als 15 pxl hoch > Resultat: Der Text verschiebt sich mit. (Siehe Bild)







Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich einfach den Zeilenabstand verändere, habe bisher nur keine Funktion gefunden um dies zu erreichen.

Vielleicht noch ein Zusatz: Den Text füge ich via Document.insertString(...) ein.

Danke für eure Hilfe und viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Azrahel (30. Nov 2006)

Hmm wie man die Zeilenhöhe ändert weiss ich nicht, aber würds dir was bringen wenn du vor die Nicknames ein 1pxl breites und (Maximal durch Smilies erreichbare Höhe) hohes Object (JPanel, JLabel, ...) einbaust? Ist zwar durch die Brust ins Auge geschossen, aber wenns geht...

btw ist das ein "Bug" der in den Meisten mir bekannten Chats vorkommt. Und ich hab mich noch nie dran gestört.


----------



## milanwb (30. Nov 2006)

Hi,

das wäre eine Idee!
Ich denke stören würde mich das nicht, müsste man sich angucken 
Nur wie kann ich in eine JTextPane ein Object einfügen?
Funktioniert das mit den StyleConstants?

Grüße Micha


----------



## milanwb (14. Dez 2006)

Da die Frage scheinbar unter gekommen ist, wollte ich nochmal nach dieser Idee fragen. Wie kann man denn Objekte in eine JTextPane einfügen? (siehe vorherigen Vorschlag)
Bzw. hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge um die Zeilenhöhe zu verändern?


----------



## ulr!ch (24. Jan 2009)

Habe nun zwei Jahre später dasselbe Problem gehabt und folgende Lösung dafür gefunden:

```
String pStyle = new String("<p style='margin-top:8px'>");
```
Und dann halt jede Zeile mit pStyle und </p> "einrahmen".
Nur für den Fall, dass in zwei Jahren wieder jemand vor demselben Problem steht.   

LG,
ulr!ch


----------



## EinBesucher (24. Jan 2009)

Wow! Nicht erst in zwei Jahren - sondern jetzt ;-)
Vielen Dank!


----------

